
You can still make millions of $$$ on the Mac App Store - jerols
https://medium.com/@denzhadanov/you-can-still-make-millions-on-the-mac-app-store-9c7134a924#.idaeahk00
======
nthState
Thanks for posting this, I appreciate you have posted some numbers; but over
what time frame are those numbers?

Also, what advertising have you done specifically for the MAS?

